# Type of Service Codes - Medicare Claims



## jans04 (Oct 19, 2011)

In reviewing the Medicare Claims Processing manual I came accross this,  is anyone familiar with this TOS field? & if so where do these codes go? 

10.7 - Type of Service (TOS)
(Rev. 2204, Issued: 04-29-11, Effective: 01-01-11, Implementation: 10-03-11)
Medicare carriers must use the following table to assign the proper TOS. Some procedures may have more than one applicable TOS. For claims received on or after April 3, 1995, CWF will produce alerts on codes with incorrect TOS designations. Effective July 3, 1995, CWF is rejecting codes with incorrect TOS designations. All future updates will be submitted via a Recurring Update Notification.


----------

